# Wood lathe projects?



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Bought a mini wood lathe and plan on making some things...










Some pretty good you-tube on setting up and turning pens..bowls...Last time I used
a wood lathe was in high school..I think it would be a good way to bring out the
grain...and contour to that grain...There is a lot to consider...mounting the dark
cherry 3x6x6 block that i bought, with the grain in a certain direction...mounting the face plate
on a glue block which fits to bowl..using crazy glue...


----------

